# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Plextor на главной игровой выставке России «ИгроМир 2014»!

## Labs

Уже не первый год Plextor отправляется на главную игровую выставку России – «ИгроМир», прошедшую в этом году со 2 по 5 октября. «ИгроМир» – уникальное мероприятие, которого с нетерпением ждали любители интерактивных и электронных развлечений, а также компьютерных и мобильных игр. Plextor не только подготовила множество сюрпризов для пользователей, но и выступила партнером мировых турниров по дисциплинам - CS:GO, с призовым фондом 30 000$ и Starcraft 2, с призовым фондом 2000$. В этих дисциплинах сразились лучшие команды мира, подарив зрителям массу положительных эмоций. 

Каждый год компания Plextor официально представляет свои новинки российским пользователям именно на «ИгроМир». И на сей раз не обошлось без приятных сюрпризов, конкурсов и подарков. Новые устройство SSD серии M6e/M6S/M6M произвели настоящий фурор и вызвали огромный интерес у пользователей.  Plextor M6e — первый сверхбыстрый твердотельный накопитель PCI Express, который оптимизирован специально для нужд профессиональных геймеров. Его отличает двухъядерный контроллер для серверов Marvell® 88SS9183 последнего поколения, синхронная флэш-память Toggle NAND Toshiba и встроенное программное обеспечение. Интерфейс PCI Express накопителя M6e обеспечивает максимальные скорости последовательного чтения/записи 770/625 Мбайт/c. Такие скорости просто не могли остаться незамеченными. 

На стенде компании можно было не только поближе познакомиться с новинками, но и принять участие в конкурсах, победители которых получили ценные призы. Два раза в день ведущий отбирал 10 счастливчиков из числа посетителей, которым необходимо было  ответить на вопросы о компании и продукции Plextor. Победители получили в подарок фирменные коврики для мышек. Не обошлось и без лотереи, а также конкурса в социальных сетях, запущенного еще до начала мероприятия. Самым увлекательным оказался «Кодовое слово». Те пользователи, которые быстрее всех справились с заданием, проявив смекалку и сообразительность, вернулись домой с твердотельными накопителями SSD. Но и другие участники онлайн конкурса, отгадавшие ребус с кодовым словом «Производительность», имели возможность получить призы от Plextor. Для этого просто нужно было подойти к стенду и назвать код девушке-промоутеру, которая дарила приятные сувениры. 

Лотерея также собрала немало желающих получить подарок от Plextor, участником которой мог стать любой желающий, заполнивший форму. 

Но настоящим шоу стал танцевальный батл  «Plextor Бит». Для участия в конкурсе ведущий отобрал десять человек, которые  были разделены на  пять команд по два человека. И вот тут началось настоящее зрелище! Участники должны были повторять движения танцоров на трехминутном видео и проявить весь свой творческий потенциал. Максимально приближенные к оригиналу проходили в следующий тур. В финале сразились два лучших танцора, которые и стали обладателями призов от Plextor. Победитель унес целую сумку с сувенирной продукцией, где можно было найти  коврик для мыши, ручку, магнит и браслет. Остальные участники были награждены памятными магнитами и браслетами. Кроме того в последний день выставки Plextor устроила «дождь» из сувениров. После лотереи оставшиеся призы посыпались посетителям «с неба» прямо в руки. Кажется, не было ни одного человека, который бы остался без подарка от Plextor.

Мероприятие прошло на высочайшем уровне. Это грандиозное событие посетило 157 000 человек, каждый из которых мог познакомиться с продукцией более 150 производителей! Компания Plextor поздравляет победителей и ждет гостей на ИгроМире-2015. Посетителей ждут еще более зрелищные конкурсы, интересные викторины и, конечно, ценные призы.

----------

